# Life insurance #2



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Being that we never received the 1099R's when they cashed in their policies I figured out roughly how much they paid in and how much they received form the ins.They both paid in more than they received.So I don't have to list anything in line 16?
I tried form 525 but didn't see/missed the part about cashing in policies..Just need this and I can send them in.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------

